# Dienstagtreff



## Single-Trail (18. April 2006)

hab gehört Dienstags trifft sich wieder die Ralf-Truppe...

wird heute gefahren?

um wie viel Uhr gehts denn los? 

ist der Treffpunkt immer noch Ecke Rizzastraße?

wäre heute gerne dabei


----------



## dodo1912 (18. April 2006)

endlich hat sich mal jdn erbarmt den Threat "wiederzubeleben"!

Danke  

Würde auch gerne mit...aber erst nächste Woche...Hab heute lang Schule gehabt.



Noch was in eigener Sache: Habe Bilder vom CC-Renn-Lauf-vom-Eifel-Mosel-Cup-in-Mehren-bei-Daun auf www.dodo1912.de geladen...

Gruss Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (18. April 2006)

entweder heute wahr nicht wie immer um 18 uhr...

...oder heute hatte keiner lust

..oder aber der treffpunkt ist jetz wo anders


wie dem aus sei ich war da...                  ...leider alleine


----------



## sebot.rlp (19. April 2006)

Ist der "Dienstagstreff" immer nur Dienstags oder auch mal an anderen Tagen, weil ich kann nur Montags und Mittwochs unter der Woche.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Mc_Fly (19. April 2006)

Gott sei Dank ... Es wird wärmer.
Ich dachte schon, das der Frühling direkt in den Herbst übergeht    

Ich werde erstmal Kondition aufbauen (Ein dank an den langen und kalten Winter) und dann Dienstags wieder mitgondeln. 

Grüße aus Boppard
Marco


----------



## Single-Trail (19. April 2006)

ich weis nicht wie euch die zeit so passt aber ich finde jetzt, wo es noch nicht sooo lange hell ist, könnte man doch um 5 oder so anfangen, oder...

die frage ist nur ob euch die zeit passt alls voll berufstätige leute....

naja aufjedenfall hoffe ich das am dienstag mal wieder was stattfindet und ich nicht alleine durch den wald strampeln mus


----------



## dodo1912 (19. April 2006)

18:15 war es?! Meiner Meinung sollte es auch dabei bleiben...

NEVER CHANGE A RUNNING SYSTEM!!!

Das ging letztes Jahr gut, das wird es auch dieses Jahr. und es wird von Woche zu Woche abends länger hell.

Die Zeit und der Tag sind schon ok so!

Ich werde mich dann nächsten Di um 18:10 zu dem letzt-Jährigen Treffpunkt begeben und von da aus um 18:15 (zur Not alleine) ne kleine Runde mitm Mountainbike starten.

So...Jetzt geh ich was essen, weil ich bin jetzt erst aus der FH gekommen


----------



## Single-Trail (19. April 2006)

kk war wirklich ne blöde idee mit der zeit schließlich arbeiten die meisten ja...

ich werde nächsten dienstag auch da sein ca 18.00 uhr Ecke Rizzastraße bis dann


..achja und guten Appetit


----------



## Single-Trail (21. April 2006)

wer kommt denn jetz eigentlich alles am dienstag=?

also ich bin auf jedenfall am start


----------



## dodo1912 (22. April 2006)

hoffe, dass ich es schaffe...


----------



## Citterio (23. April 2006)

Was werden denn da für Runden gefahren? Hätte mal Interesse was anderes als immer Leutesdorf und das Wiedtal zu erkunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodo1912 (23. April 2006)

ich war letztes Jahr öfters mal mit. Da ich mich nicht so doll da auskenne kann ich dir nicht sagen wo wir waren  aber eins kann ich sagen: ich hab glaub ich nie irgendwas 2 mal gesehn...

Das Streckennetz ist sooooo riesig...

Schau doch auf meiner Seite mal ins Forum....www.dodo1912.de

wir sind gerade dabei, auch einen MTB-Treff in Andernach (der natürlich nicht Di ist, weil wir da ja in Ko sind ) auf die Beine zu stellen! Bist herzlich eingeladen.... Anmeldung im Forum ist natürlich KOSTENLOS - versteht sich von selbst.

www.dodo1912.de ist ein noch sehr junges Projekt von mir. Ich versuche demnächst mal an den örtlichen Radverein hier herranzutreten und dort irgendwie die MTB-Sektion etwas unter mich zu bringen, da die da vollkommen eingeschlafen ist....

Wenn erstmal einige Leute mobilisiert sind geht die Sache wie von selbst...aber aller Anfang ist schwer.

Fest steht: Andernach hat - Mountainbiketechnisch - enormes Potential...


----------



## Rockyalex! (24. April 2006)

Bin am Dienstag auch am Traffpunkt. 18.15 wie im letzten Jahr.

Kondition aufbauen ist nicht nötig, da wir alle den gleichen Winter hatten...

Alex


----------



## Pedalritter (24. April 2006)

Shit  , muß Arbeiten !! Hab mal wieder ne Spätschichtwoche vormir !!

Aber Trotzdem viel Spass , hoffentlich hält sich das Wetter   !!

Grüssle


----------



## sulibats (24. April 2006)

Na mal schauen wie morgen das Wetter wird, ist ja wohl für den nachmittag Regen/Gewitter gemeldet. Falls das Wetter nicht zu übel ist, werde ich wohl mal vorbeischauen


----------



## GT_Frodo (24. April 2006)

Ich will morgen auch kommen, wollen mal hoffen das sich das wetter hält. wer is denn noch da??? waren letztes mal viele da?
Bis dann, Lars


----------



## Mc_Fly (24. April 2006)

Wenn´s trocken bleibt bin ich mit von der Partie ...

bis morgen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (24. April 2006)

letztes mal war keiner da  

auser mir natürlich....  


hoffentlich hält das wetter... aber selbst wenn nicht ich bin am start


----------



## GT_Frodo (24. April 2006)

o.k. , bin aber eher ein Schönwetterfahrer ;-)
Soll aber halten!


----------



## Mc_Fly (25. April 2006)

*Freu* es ist Dienstag, das Bike ist im Kofferaum, die Tasche gepackt ...
jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter stimmen und es geht heute bergab )


----------



## Single-Trail (25. April 2006)

also bis jetz hälts...  

ist allerdings ein bischen schwül wie vor einem gewitter...

...aber: egal!

ich bin optimistisch was das wetter angeht und mein gefühl sagt mir wir bleiben trocken


----------



## Rockyalex! (25. April 2006)

Na dann kanns ja gleich losgehen. Auf zum Gebet.

Alex


----------



## Mc_Fly (26. April 2006)

War ne coole Tour gestern.

Kurz und Knackig ...

Bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## RayKo (26. April 2006)

Hi,

hab mal das Höhenprofil der Tour gestern zusammengebastelt:




Bis denn,
Bernhard


----------



## Rockyalex! (26. April 2006)

Das ist ja ein super Service hier mit dem Höhenprofil.

Bis nächste Woche 
Alex


----------



## sebot.rlp (26. April 2006)

Ja das stimmt. 

Ist das ein spezielles Programm womit du das Höhenprofil erstellt hast oder wie hast du das gemacht?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## dodo1912 (26. April 2006)

Ist wohl von einem Ciclosport Tacho mit Pc Interface...die Software wird da mitgeliefert...

Der Tacho speichert alle (?) Sekunden die Daten und am Pc wertet die Software diese aus und visualisiert sie...

Das derzeitig CicloSport "Flagschiff" kostet aber jenseits der 200 Euro (allerdings dann auch noch mit Pulsmesser)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RayKo (26. April 2006)

Dem ist nix hinzuzufügen.

Zumindest fast 
Bei meinem CM436 gilt ?=20. Beim HAC 4 Pro (das Flagschiff) kann man das einstellen irgendwo im Bereich von 2 - 20 sec. Aber den Mehrpreis war er dann doch nicht wehrt...

Auf jeden Fall ein tolles Spielzeug!


----------



## Citterio (26. April 2006)

Die Abfahrt sieht recht steil aus.


----------



## Rockyalex! (27. April 2006)

Steil?
Das muss ein Software-Fehler sein .


----------



## dodo1912 (27. April 2006)

Steil ist relativ....

und ich würde auch sagen: Es war RELATIV steil  


kleiner allgemeiner Tip: Bei so Abfahrten: Rucksack vorne zumachen (sonst hängt der Ständig im Nacken)


----------



## Mc_Fly (27. April 2006)

dodo1912 schrieb:
			
		

> Steil ist relativ....
> 
> und ich würde auch sagen: Es war RELATIV steil
> 
> ...


Ach deswegen hast du dein Bike den Berg runtergeschoben *grins*


----------



## Single-Trail (27. April 2006)

es war sogar so steil das meine megazuverlässige mechanische Scheibenbremse abgekackt ist  

is aber wieder fit   hab sie einfach mal komplett zerlegt alle beweglichen teile mit schön viel teflon eingesprüht dann wieder mit ein bischen geschick zusammen bekommen und sie bremst wieder


----------



## Mc_Fly (27. April 2006)

Single-Trail schrieb:
			
		

> ... komplett zerlegt alle beweglichen teile mit schön viel teflon eingesprüht ...


Und immer schön mit dem Teflonspray auf die Scheibenbremse halten, damit der AdrenalinKick bei der nächsten Abfahrt sehr hoch ausfällt **big grins** 

*Liebe Kinder, bitte nicht Zuhause nachmachen, hier sind Profis am Werk ... die nicht wissen was Sie tun   *


----------



## dodo1912 (27. April 2006)

Mc_Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Ach deswegen hast du dein Bike den Berg runtergeschoben *grins*



Das war nicht ich, der da schobte   Ausser vielleicht an den Treppen *gebichjazu*


----------



## sebot.rlp (1. Mai 2006)

Sers,

kann man eigentlich spätestens morgen schon sagen, wo es morgen hingeht, weil ein Freund wollte eventuell noch mitfahren. 
Allerdings kann er immoment keine Abfahrten wie Fischer- und Hexenpfad fahren, weil seine Hinterbremse immoment nicht so richtig greift.

Ich bin morgen aufjedenfall am Start  

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedalritter (1. Mai 2006)

nö , kann man nicht !!!   , kommt aber immer darauf an , wer den takt angibt !! es muß ja nicht immer hexen -oder fischerpfad  sein !! oder  

grüssle !!


----------



## sebot.rlp (1. Mai 2006)

Ja klar. Mir ist eigentlich auch egal was gefahren wird. Habe nur mal gemeint wegen dem Kumpel, denn es ist nicht so prickelnt mit einer nicht voll greifenden Hinterbremse den Fischerpfad, etc. runterzufahren

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Single-Trail (1. Mai 2006)

ehm ja das mit dem hexenpfad letzte woche war ja auch ne ausnahme...
es waren ja alles erfahrene biker die dabei waren...
so trails werden normalerweise nicht gefahren beim dienstagstreff...
ehm normalerweise fürht die truppe auch der ralf (oder wie der besonders ordskundige herr da  heißt) aber der alex hat letzte woche mal die führung übernommen weil der ralf nich da war...

also ich hab zwar total den muskelkater aber ich fahr warscheinlich morgen auch wieder mit  

mal sehen...


----------



## dodo1912 (2. Mai 2006)

Wetter ist im Moment ja noch super....Mal sehn, ob ich es schaffe...

@Pedalritter: Kommst du auch? Die gemeinsame Winter-Pokal-Ausfahr nachholen


----------



## Mc_Fly (2. Mai 2006)

So´n Mist, ich hab heute keine Zeit.

Dafür bin ich nächste Woche mit von der Partie.

@Pedalritter
Wann Cruisen wir nochmal gemeinsam durch die Heimischen Wälder?

Gruß
Marco


----------



## dodo1912 (2. Mai 2006)

heute wie immer um 18:15?!   

Dodo
Sven
Stephan
Sebot 

kommen alle um 18:15!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RayKo (2. Mai 2006)

Letzte Woche war ja auch mal von 17:30 die Rede. Aber wenn das nicht bei allen hinhaut, machts ja auch nicht viel Sinn... Bin da flexibel - Wann jetzt?


----------



## Mc_Fly (2. Mai 2006)

RayKo schrieb:
			
		

> Letzte Woche war ja auch mal von 17:30 die Rede. Aber wenn das nicht bei allen hinhaut, machts ja auch nicht viel Sinn... Bin da flexibel - Wann jetzt?


18:15 ist früh genug. Da es immer länger hell bleibt, würde ich nach dem Leitsatz handeln ... 
*DON´T TOUCH A RUNNING SYSTEM* 
(Kommt da der Informatiker aus mir raus ???).


----------



## Single-Trail (2. Mai 2006)

*^jaja bleibt alles beim alten:


18:15...

Ecke Rizzastraße...*


----------



## Pedalritter (2. Mai 2006)

Bei mir wird´s wohl diese und nächste Woche nicht hinhauen  !! 
Immer diese blöden Termine am späten Nachmittag !!  

@MC Fly

Hey Marco , mit dir hab ich schon gar nicht mehr gerechnet  , jo können wir gern mal wieder machen so ein Ründchen durch die Heimische Prärie  .
Hab am SA.  GT_FRODO getroffen , und sind dann ein Stück zusammen gefahren !! Den können wir ja dann mitholen !! Bei mir wirds wohl nur am WE gehen , und das nur so lange bis wir mit dem Haus anfangen !! Wie siehts aus , bist in EMMELS und RHENS  dabei ??

Grüssle Jörg


----------



## Rockyalex! (2. Mai 2006)

Na dann 18.15 Uhr

Ich hatte am Dienstag den Eindruck einige würden früher fahren wollen. 
Mir ists schnuppe, 

Bis dann Alex


----------



## Mc_Fly (2. Mai 2006)

Rockyalex! schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann 18.15 Uhr
> 
> Ich hatte am Dienstag den Eindruck einige würden früher fahren wollen.
> Mir ists schnuppe,
> ...


Ja, Ja die Lehrer wieder *big grins*


----------



## RayKo (2. Mai 2006)

So, hier ist also auf vielfachen Wunsch (ich muss zugeben, ich es kostet Überwindung, es rauszurücken ) das Höhenprofil von heute - von der B1- + Schottertrail-Runde.


----------



## Rockyalex! (3. Mai 2006)

Schöne Tour...

Frag mich nur manchmal, wo diejenigen sind, die hier im Forum die fettesten Buchstaben schreiben.

Blöd ists hahlt für diejenigen, die nicht alle halbe Stunde im Forum rumsurfen und dann eine dreiviertelstunde in der Stadt stehen. 

nochmals: schöne Tour 
Alex


----------



## Single-Trail (6. Mai 2006)

das mit der 3/4 stunde peil ich net ganz...  und joa hat net hingehauen am dienstag 


aber jetz am dienstag bin ich bestimmt wieder dabei


----------



## Rockyalex! (8. Mai 2006)

Keine Panik!

Bleibt alles beim Alten. 
18.15Uhr an der Ecke.

Wir fahren bloß pünklich ab, damit wir die Ralftruppe noch erwischen, die bei ihm zuhaus losfährt.

Vielleicht schaff ichs morgen doch noch, ansonsten euch viel Spass. 
Ich kann ja zumindest das Profil im Netz anschauen .

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedalritter (8. Mai 2006)

Hä , raff ich das jetzt nicht ganz   Gibt es jetzt 2 Gruppen Dienstags


----------



## Mc_Fly (8. Mai 2006)

Rockyalex! schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Bleibt alles beim Alten.
> 18.15Uhr an der Ecke.....


Bin morgen auf jedenfall dabei.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## bertrueger (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

wenn es beruflich klappt, bin ich morgen auch dabei. Denn die Tour letzten Dienstag war echt klasse!

Gruß
Bert


----------



## paddiee (9. Mai 2006)

hallo wollte mich nur mal erkundigen, was ihr so für strecken fahrt.
bin erst neu hier in der umgebung koblenz.

ich weiß auch nich wie schnell ihr seid, daher könnte ich vll ja nich mal mithalten 

Mfg Patrick


----------



## dodo1912 (9. Mai 2006)

Das Profil der heutigen Tour ist online.
Direkter link: könnte sein, dass das nicht funzt... http://www.dodo1912.de/forum/thread.php?threadid=57&sid=df1d7bc20c0b99dfecf989e3e9e8f77e

sonst: www.dodo1912.de ---> forum ---> sport ---> mtb


----------



## sebot.rlp (9. Mai 2006)

Richtig geile Tour war das heute  

Wetter hat ja auch gehalten  
Laut unserem Kalender soll es ab morgen erstmal was regnen.

Allerdings was ich schade finde, das sich mitlerweile 2 Gruppen gebildet haben, die sich an unterschiedlichen Orten treffen.

Und sonst wünsch ich unserem verletzten Kollegen nochmals eine gute Besserung.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## sulibats (9. Mai 2006)

Ja, war eine sehr schöne Tour. Hoffentlich werden Wetter und freier Terminplan öfter zum Dienstagstreff einladen, macht einfach Spass mit so vielen netten Leuten  

Gute Besserung an den Daumengeprellten.



> Das Profil der heutigen Tour ist online.


Ui, sieht ja schon stramm aus, allerdings schreckt mich die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit etwas ab. Ich hoffe, dass das nur durch die technisch doch recht anspruchsvollen Abfahrten so langsam ist, denn <15km/h im Schnitt, da sieht es für Rhens nicht gerade gut aus (und bergauf wurde heute auch nicht gerade getrödelt).  

Grüße, Benjamin


----------



## Mc_Fly (9. Mai 2006)

Wow, war das ne Tour.
Ich hab immer noch ein grinsen im Gesicht von der geilen Abfahrt ....
Vorallem das Gesicht von dem Jogger will mir nich ausem Kopp 

Ich freu mich schon auf die Fortsetzung.


greetz


----------



## Pedalritter (10. Mai 2006)

WARUM  haben sich eigentlich DIENSTAGS   " 2 gruppen "  gebildet  

Könnte mir das bitte mal jemand erklären !!  Weil dann muß ich mich entscheiden wo ich mitfahre wenn ich Zeit habe !!

Denn das was ihr da in der letzten Zeit gefahren seit , ist wohl nix für mich !! 
Ich häng irgendwie an meinem Leben  

Und wenn dann höchstens als Fussgänger   

Gruss Pedalritter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (10. Mai 2006)

mal kurz ne Frage: 
dodo und Rayko: habt ihr beide den CM 436? wieso sehen die Grafiken unterschiedlich aus ?


----------



## dodo1912 (10. Mai 2006)

zu der Zwei-Gruppen-Geschichte:

Ich habe gestern noch den Ralf getroffen (nach der Tour)

-Urspruenglich war der Treffpunkt an der Ecke, weil manche Leute von irgendwo da "runter" kamen  , da die aber wohl eh nicht mehr kommen haben sich die Leute gedacht, treffen wir uns halt beim Ralf.
- Es gibt eingige Leute denen das Tempo oder auch die technischen Ansprüche der (ich nenn sie jetzt mal so) Alex Gruppe zu hoch sind und die da dann keinen Bock drauf haben.
- Mein Vorschlag, der auch vom Ralf so angenommen wurde: Wir treffen uns um 18:15 bei ihm vor dem Haus und fahren zusammen los und entscheiden dann, ob wir splitten. 
-d.h ich komme weiterhin zum Treffpunkt an der Ecke...(erstmal) und fahre dann gegen 18:12 zum Ralf...Da ja nicht jeder immer ins Forum schaut und dann wohlmöglich am Di verloren an der Ecke steht.

Gestern waren wohl 10 Leute pro Gruppe unterwegs. Eine Große mit 20 wäre ohnehin etwas viel gewesen. Es macht also durchaus Sinn die Gruppen zu teilen. 

Wegen der AV-Speed:

Kann jemand mal seinen Schnitt posten? Da ich den Tacho noch nicht lange habe, weiß ich nicht ob die Werte verlässlich sind. Müssten sie aber eigentlich. Was aber auf keinen Fall stimmt: Der MAX Speed der liegt immer unter dem was ich gefahren bin - hat da ein CM 436 Besitzer eine Erklärung für? Und: Nein langsam waren wir wohl echt nicht 

Wegen dem Aussehen des Profils: 

Man kann die Sachen einfärben wie man lustig ist, und ich find den Farbverlauf von Blau nach Weiß einfach schicker als das simple Gelb 
Ich hätte auch noch gerne beschriftet aber ich hab ja keinen Schimmer wo wir waren


----------



## RayKo (10. Mai 2006)

Das hört sich ja an, als ob ich ordentlich verpasst hätte ... Müsst mich bem nächsten Mal aufklären, wenn Ihr da so erschreckt habt.

Danke erstmal die ganzen guten Wünsche, die haben schon geholfen. Vorsichtshalber war ich heute morgen mal beim Arzt, aber der Daumen ist wohl zum Glück nur verstaucht. Aber dass mich der Chirurg mit "Na, was gibt's neues" begrüßt hat, hat mir schon zu denken gegeben 

Zum c436: Die Messdaten werden nur alle 20 sec in den Speicher geschrieben, was dann am Computer als maximale Höhe, Geschwindigkeit etc. angegeben wird, bezieht sich auch auf diese Messwerte. Höhere Werte, die zwischen diesen Speicherpunkten auftreten, werden dann nur vom Tacho selber angezeigt.


----------



## dodo1912 (10. Mai 2006)

RayKo schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Zum c436: Die Messdaten werden nur alle 20 sec in den Speicher geschrieben, was dann am Computer als maximale Höhe, Geschwindigkeit etc. angegeben wird, bezieht sich auch auf diese Messwerte. Höhere Werte, die zwischen diesen Speicherpunkten auftreten, werden dann nur vom Tacho selber angezeigt.




das habe ich "befürchtet". Ich werde da mal ne offizielle Stellungnahme von CM versuchen einzuholen...das ist ja voll banane! Ist wohl doch irgendwie von nem Rennradler konzipiert...da ist das ja nicht so tragisch mit dem Vmax


----------



## Rockyalex! (10. Mai 2006)

Hi Biker,
Mit den "zwei Gruppen" ist das fogendermaßen entstanden.

Ralf fährt von sich zu Hause ab, wegen der Baustelle an der oberen Löhr.

Einige wussten nichts von diesem Treffpunkt (diejenigen die nicht zum Harten Kern der Ralftruppe gehören. Ich war mal informiert, habs aber schlichtweg vergessen) Deshalb alter Treffpunkt...

Am schönsten fände ich weiterhin die Variante mit
*gleichem Aufstieg/Touranfang* und 
ein *getrenntes Abfahren *mit 
*Treffen im gleichen Biergarten.*

Einige sind ja interessiert an einem technischen Fortkommen und denen geht es genauso wie mir, dass sie nicht an einem tollen Trail vorbeifahren und die Forstautobahn nehmen können.

An sich hatten wir bei einigen Touren im letzten Jahr schon das gleiche System und ich würde nur ungern eine komplett getrennte Tour fahren.
Am besten, wie letzten Dienstag:

Zu Ralf fahren, von dort zusammen losfahren, weitersehen...

Bis dann,
Alex


----------



## dodo1912 (10. Mai 2006)

Rockyalex! schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Biker,
> Mit den "zwei Gruppen" ist das fogendermaßen entstanden.
> 
> Ralf fährt von sich zu Hause ab, wegen der Baustelle an der oberen Löhr.
> ...




*unterschreib*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (10. Mai 2006)

gute idee...   kann mir mal jeamand zeigen wo der ralf wohnt ich war schonmal da habs aber wieder verpeilt weil das schon bischen länger her ist


----------



## RayKo (10. Mai 2006)

dodo1912 schrieb:
			
		

> das habe ich "befürchtet". Ich werde da mal ne offizielle Stellungnahme von CM versuchen einzuholen...das ist ja voll banane! Ist wohl doch irgendwie von nem Rennradler konzipiert...da ist das ja nicht so tragisch mit dem Vmax



Tja, da hättest Du noch die paar Euro drauflegen und Dir nen Hac 4 Pro kaufen müssen. Da kannst Du das Aufzeichnungsintervall wie schonmal geschrieben bis auf 2 sec runterschrauben.


----------



## Single-Trail (10. Mai 2006)

@ paddiee: darf man fragen auf welche schule du gehst?


----------



## dodo1912 (10. Mai 2006)

Single-Trail schrieb:
			
		

> gute idee...   kann mir mal jeamand zeigen wo der ralf wohnt ich war schonmal da habs aber wieder verpeilt weil das schon bischen länger her ist



komm um 18:10 zum alten TP dann fahren wir zusammen rueber...  ist den Markenbildchenweg runter richtung Biergarten...



@Rayko  Wenn ich am Ende der Tour auf die Beiden Knöppe drueck muesste der doch wohl in der Lage sein die Vmax in  den Speicher zu schreiben...Es gibt pro Tour nur EINEN Vmax und den stellt man am Ende fest und nicht alle 20 Sek... Der Tacho von meinem VAdder für 4,99 kann das - meiner fuer 114,99 nicht?


----------



## RayKo (10. Mai 2006)

dodo1912 schrieb:
			
		

> @Rayko  Wenn ich am Ende der Tour auf die Beiden Knöppe drueck muesste der doch wohl in der Lage sein die Vmax in  den Speicher zu schreiben...Es gibt pro Tour nur EINEN Vmax und den stellt man am Ende fest und nicht alle 20 Sek... Der Tacho von meinem VAdder für 4,99 kann das - meiner fuer 114,99 nicht?



Das Problem wird sein, dass einfach nur die 20sec-Schritt-Aufzeichnungsdaten an den PC übertragen werden, der daraus dann die entsprechenden Werte ermittelt. Für zusätzliche (Gesamt/Durschnitts-)Werte wird das Übertragungsprotokoll nicht ausgelegt sein. Du hast aber zumindest noch die Möglichkeit, manuell über die Eingabemaske "Toureninfos" andere Werte nachträglich anzugeben. Die musst Du dann halt selber aus dem Tacho-Untermenü  rauskramen...


----------



## Single-Trail (10. Mai 2006)

kk danke  also dann bis dienstag


----------



## Mc_Fly (6. Juni 2006)

Kurze Frage ...
Wie siehts aus?

Fahrt Ihr heute Abend ne Runde?

Gruß
Marco


----------



## dodo1912 (6. Juni 2006)

ich leider nicht - Rad noch kaputt und Prüfungsstress


----------



## sebot.rlp (7. Juni 2006)

Wo seit ihr denn die letzten male so her gefahren?

Hatte gestern leider keine Zeit


----------



## sebot.rlp (13. Juni 2006)

Fahrt ihr heute???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodo1912 (20. Juni 2006)

ja wir fahren heute...wenn du auch vor ner Woche schon gefragt hast...

Letzte Woche war doch wohl mal geil, oder   ?

bin mal gespannt wo es heute hin geht...

Und nicht dass mir einer rumheult..."es ist doch Fussball-WM"


----------



## Skytalker (20. Juni 2006)

dodo1912 schrieb:
			
		

> ja wir fahren heute...wenn du auch vor ner Woche schon gefragt hast...
> 
> Letzte Woche war doch wohl mal geil, oder   ?
> 
> ...




  Also quasi den Alkohol vom Deutschland Spiel gleich wieder rausschwitzen? Wenn die Tour mal nicht im Graben endet   .


----------



## sebot.rlp (26. Juni 2006)

Nene, hier ist ja garnix mehr los  

Wer ist morgen alles am Start???


----------



## sebot.rlp (18. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

schöne Tour heute, leider gab es aber einen Verletzten.

Diagnose: Kapsel gerissen, aber sonst geht es ihm wieder gut  

Gruß
Sebastian


----------

